# Res. Expenditure Cards



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*Resident Expenditure Cards* are ready to go. These business sized cards are donated by the ND Sportsman's Alliance. They have the web address for nodakoutdoors, mention the Legislator Scorecard, ETREE, hunting, fishing, and hot topics, plus FAST FACTS on res hunter expenditures. The flip side has the Alliance logo and a little statement. The idea being to plunk one of these babies down every new place you make a purchase any place in ND, anytime, not just during hunting season. Start now. Ask the cashier to pass it to the manager and owner. You'll receive 2 doz cards and yes, you can get more.

Send a self addressed stamped envelope to:
North Dakota Sportsman's Alliance, 1205 6th ave ne jamestown,58401


```
ADDRESS UPDATED 5/17
```
Your cost: stamp and envelope. Thank you Alliance.
Might make a good SPORTSMAN'S ALERT!


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

the address should read 1205 6th ave ne jamestown,58401 the above address is my home.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry Bud, thought you might appreciate the mail.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

And what good does this do you??? Does it voice that you're a sportsman, and you want other sportsmen and women to join your fight for hunting??

Or is it just an advertisement??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a reminder to merchants who spends what at their businesses.


----------

